# Grass/weed Id



## Bebetter (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello all,

I've posted this before but wanted to double check because a lot of the responses were that it's Bahia. I finally am starting to see some seed heads and none have the V shape. I got a decent photo of one and would like to know if this is for sure Bahia. Thanks!!

https://imgur.com/gallery/iGzszLJ


----------

